# bed question how thick would a torsion box be



## Sbilly (Dec 29, 2011)

im going to make a bed like this for my boys just not those colors. the question is im afraid tha the top bunk wont have enough support without a torsion box. i want it to be as then thin as possible. the top bed will have have that cabinet under it but it will be only 2' wide. thanks for any input billy


----------

